# Fisher 8'6" XV2 plow gouging driveways



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

I have a brand new Fisher XV2 plow that is gouging driveways in the center. It does it when back dragging and when pushing snow to the curb. I've been told these plows come this way and the blade needs to be worn down in the center. Anyone else have this issue with this V plow? Some of my customers are not happy with what it did to their driveway.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

nesons12 said:


> I have a brand new Fisher XV2 plow that is gouging driveways in the center. It does it when back dragging and when pushing snow to the curb. I've been told these plows come this way and the blade needs to be worn down in the center. Anyone else have this issue with this V plow? Some of my customers are not happy with what it did to their driveway.
> 
> View attachment 210661
> View attachment 210662
> ...


Do all the unhappy customers have re- sealed driveways like this example?


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes. Almost all my customers have driveways in good condition. I’ve never had this issue before though. Scratching maybe, but this actually took asphalt away. Not a lot but possibly more than a driveway seal would fill in.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

It did the most damage on driveways with a steep incline. Maybe I need a different approach for these driveways?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

nesons12 said:


> Yes. Almost all my customers have driveways in good condition. I've never had this issue before though. Scratching maybe, but this actually took asphalt away. Not a lot but possibly more than a driveway seal would fill in.


What plow were you plowing with before?
Looks like a seal would fix it but @SHAWZER would know better.



nesons12 said:


> It did the most damage on driveways with a steep incline. Maybe I need a different approach for these driveways?


Maybe don't push up and on an angle, try to straddle the driveway a little more. But I've had scratching issues on re - sealed driveways with a wideout plow as well. I just mention to the customer now that there will probably be damaged... same goes for interlock and rust stains.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It looks like it needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a procedure so that it lays flat in scoop and v


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I’ll get you the link


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

This should help


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

So it should be perfectly level across the entire blade then? I plowed with an xv2 last year and didn’t have this issue. I run two of them now. The new one is doing the damage.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Once it’s adjusted it will not gouge like that


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

nesons12 said:


> So it should be perfectly level across the entire blade then? I plowed with an xv2 last year and didn't have this issue. I run two of them now. The new one is doing the damage.


Correct


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Alright thanks. I will try this procedure. You would think the dealer would’ve done this.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes!!!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If it doesn’t lay flat in scoop and v then it needs adjusting. You’ll see. The gouging comes from all the weight in the middle and not evenly distributed along the whole cutting edge


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> If it doesn't lay flat in scoop and v then it needs adjusting. You'll see. The gouging comes from all the weight in the middle and not evenly distributed along the whole cutting edge


That makes sense. I talked to the installer about it and they didn't act like anything was wrong.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

That looks awfully complicated to adjust. Don’t the cutting edge bolts have up/down adjustment on them? If so you’d be able to drop the outside of the cutting edge down to contact the ground. This would at least spread the pressure out on a flat surface. 

Coming in on a 45 degree angle to an incline like the one picture may not be fixed by adjusting it, you just probably shouldn’t do that on resealed drives.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

nesons12 said:


> That makes sense. I talked to the installer about it and they didn't act like anything was wrong.


They should know better


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

rizzoa13 said:


> That looks awfully complicated to adjust. Don't the cutting edge bolts have up/down adjustment on them? If so you'd be able to drop the outside of the cutting edge down to contact the ground. This would at least spread the pressure out on a flat surface.
> 
> Coming in on a 45 degree angle to an incline like the one picture may not be fixed by adjusting it, you just probably shouldn't do that on resealed drives.


Originally I thought it was the edge of the blade doing the gouging at the bottom of the driveways but now I'm pretty sure it's been the middle. I'm thinking it would help if I dropped the plow on the driveway instead of coming from the road to push off to the side.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

rizzoa13 said:


> That looks awfully complicated to adjust. Don't the cutting edge bolts have up/down adjustment on them? If so you'd be able to drop the outside of the cutting edge down to contact the ground. This would at least spread the pressure out on a flat surface.
> 
> Coming in on a 45 degree angle to an incline like the one picture may not be fixed by adjusting it, you just probably shouldn't do that on resealed drives.


It's really not hard to do. Put plow down on flat hard surface. Loosen 2 bolts and remove 2. Run plow into scoop then reinstall 2 bolts and tighten everything back up. Double check everything. They are carriage bolts so I use a good cordless impact. Takes about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It's really not hard to do. Put plow down on flat hard surface. Loosen 2 bolts and remove 2. Run plow into scoop then reinstall 2 bolts and tighten everything back up. Double check everything. They are carriage bolts so I use a good cordless impact. Takes about 10-15 minutes.


Do you know what size the bolt is? I definitely don't have a socket that big I'll have to go buy one for my impact.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It's really not hard to do. Put plow down on flat hard surface. Loosen 2 bolts and remove 2. Run plow into scoop then reinstall 2 bolts and tighten everything back up. Double check everything. They are carriage bolts so I use a good cordless impact. Takes about 10-15 minutes.


Do you know what size bolt this is? I don't have a socket that big.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking it’s 1 1/8” or close to that.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

it’s the nut. It’s a carriage bolt


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Thinking it's 1 1/8" or close to that.


I have a 1 1/8 that's a tad off so probably 1"?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Could be 1 1/16?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can check tomorrow when at shop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Most 3/4 thread size nuts are 1 1/16.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

nesons12 said:


> I have a 1 1/8 that's a tad off so probably 1"?


Too big


Randall Ave said:


> Most 3/4 thread size nuts are 1 1/16.


Thank you.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

It’s a 1 1/16. I did the procedure to level it and have it almost perfect now. It was pretty simple. One mistake I made was tightening the front nuts before putting the rear bolts back in. Rookie mistake. The shop that installed my plow I don’t think even looked at the damn thing. Thanks again to everyone that commented on this. I’ll be able to sleep better tonight.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet! Let us know when you plow next how it does! Good luck! It’s sad but I’ve heard that a lot about dealers.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you thought it was simple! Looks a little complicated but it’s not. If you wouldn’t have done that your cutting edge wouldn’t have worn evenly.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Glad you thought it was simple! Looks a little complicated but it's not. If you wouldn't have done that your cutting edge wouldn't have worn evenly.


That's for sure. It'll probably scrape the driveways better now. I am going to check my other v plow that has 1 season on it tomorrow.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

nesons12 said:


> That makes sense. I talked to the installer about it and they didn't act like anything was wrong.


Find a new installer! They don't have a clue. Or just do it yourself and know it's done right. My last new truck was a 15 Ram with a 9-6 xv2 and they (whoever put plow set up on) didn't even take the time to adjust the headlights.


----------



## Tonyjeto (Dec 25, 2020)

The installer should know better, lazy on their part IMO. I'm getting a new plow installed tomorrow and that is one thing I will check.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It should lay flat in scoop and v. On a level surface


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

Western1 said:


> It should lay flat in scoop and v. On a level surface


Yea I leveled it so it's perfect now. We haven't had snow since..lol


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Makes sense now why it would gouge the driveway huh?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Western1 said:


> Makes sense now why it would gouge the driveway huh?


Great catch Western1. You can see in the first pics he posted how far off it is! Just riding on the two middle sections. Yikes. It definitely took out asphalt and not just sealer. That's what business insurance is for. Dealer won't acknowledge mistake because they know they could be on the hook for damages.
OP, glad you got it fixed up.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

WIPensFan said:


> Great catch Western1. You can see in the first pics he posted how far off it is! Just riding on the two middle sections. Yikes. It definitely took out asphalt and not just sealer. That's what business insurance is for. Dealer won't acknowledge mistake because they know they could be on the hook for damages.
> OP, glad you got it fixed up.


I just never thought this would be something I had to check straight from the dealer. I paid a installation fee that I assumed meant the plow would be ready to go for the season.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

nesons12 said:


> I just never thought this would be something I had to check straight from the dealer. I paid a installation fee that I assumed meant the plow would be ready to go for the season.


Agreed. Live and learn.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

nesons12 said:


> I just never thought this would be something I had to check straight from the dealer. I paid a installation fee that I assumed meant the plow would be ready to go for the season.


You could reach out to fisher directly?


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

nesons12 said:


> I have a brand new Fisher XV2 plow that is gouging driveways in the center. It does it when back dragging and when pushing snow to the curb. I've been told these plows come this way and the blade needs to be worn down in the center. Anyone else have this issue with this V plow? Some of my customers are not happy with what it did to their driveway.
> 
> View attachment 210661
> View attachment 210662
> ...


Yikes, that is a bummer! Did they ask for anything from you to cover the damage?


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

SnowHampshire said:


> Yikes, that is a bummer! Did they ask for anything from you to cover the damage?


No. They just canned me lol. Oh well. We have plenty of driveways and it's not worth doing this steep difficult driveway.


----------



## nesons12 (Dec 26, 2020)

I've been out six times since I've adjusted the plow and still notice on some occasions when I push snow off to the sides at the bottom of driveways the blade still digs in. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Lift it a little . 

Some plows seem to work better after there is some wear on the edge.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Lift it a little .
> 
> Some plows seem to work better after there is some wear on the edge.


Thats a good idea. I'd be wearing it down on the road a bit before its next use if I was you.


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western 1
My new map plus I'd gouging in middle bad. Dealer says it's set correct. One edge looks steeper than the other. One side doesn't sit on the cutting edge flat other does. On some surfaces the center hold the plow up on back edge of the 2 pieces that keep snow from going thru.


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Check it out


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea that’s not right. Pic from front?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

This brand new?


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western1 said:


> This brand new?


Used once brand new


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Does it sit flat in scoop and v?


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

The right cutting edge sits on back of blade.
Left sits flat


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Does it sit flat in scoop and v?


 They said yes I haven't checked that part myself yet. But it honestly looks to me like the right side has more of a slant on the cutting edge than the left side almost like it's bent or manufacture defect


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea it’s hard to tell in pictures but something doesn’t seem right. Look closely from side to side to compare and maybe you can tell what’s different?


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Very pissed 6300.00 and can't use it yet
Stuck in my older truck

Trying to get a hold of a Rep but can't even get message back from Western


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Funny thing was he saw the way was sitting his answer to me was take it down the road put the plough down until it grinds down level I looked at him like no


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I understand.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

1. I would also be super pissed. For that money you shouldn't have to worry about a damn thing! I'm sure the salesman enjoyed his commission so hopefully he's taking care of you.
2. Did you do much backdragging? Is there any chipping (due to possible impact) on the back where it gouges the ground? It does seem like its bent. Hard to tell from the pictures.
3. Is there anything they can do to help you get back on the road without having to wait several (more) weeks? I'd probably be causing a scene, screaming manufacturers defect.

They sold it, set it up, and installed it. You lost a customer due to property damage, still don't have a functioning plow and you're out over $6k (NOT including lost income). I'd be all over them trying to get a replacement that functions correctly ASAP. The longer it drags on, the more $$ you lose. Be angry and polite, and make it VERY clear that you need this done with. I believe its their problem and they need to replace it asap and deal with your plow at their convenience.

Just my opinion, sorry you have to deal with this crap! I feel angry for you man...good luck, hope it gets taken care of soon!


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Gonna go to another dealer and hopefully they help me doubt it but gotta try


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

SnowHampshire said:


> 1. I would also be super pissed. For that money you shouldn't have to worry about a damn thing! I'm sure the salesman enjoyed his commission so hopefully he's taking care of you.
> 2. Did you do much backdragging? Is there any chipping (due to possible impact) on the back where it gouges the ground? It does seem like its bent. Hard to tell from the pictures.
> 3. Is there anything they can do to help you get back on the road without having to wait several (more) weeks? I'd probably be causing a scene, screaming manufacturers defect.
> 
> ...


It's brand new never backdragged yet only cleaned slush


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It could be as simple as the center section piece is bent wrong from factory. Not sure. Could be that the attack angle is off on that side due to improper bottom edge that cutting edge bolts to. It’s just to hard to tell from pics. Unfortunately the dealer hasn’t helped you out. If there is another plow there look at that one to see if it lays flat.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe as simple as swapping center pieces? Could they have installed them wrong?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Western1 said:


> Maybe as simple as swapping center pieces? Could they have installed them wrong?


I've never worked owned an MVP+ but I'd agree, something looks wonky. Looks like inside edge (left) of right edge got bent when it went into scoop? More pics plz


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe its just me but Ive never in 35 years of plowing come across an edge that needs "working in" to be workable.
It looks to me like your mount height might be off.
I would check to see what the manufacturer recommends and measure what you're at....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

What is the truck this is on? Do you have any side shots showing the angle of the pushframe?

My guess is the mount is simply too low for the pushframe to sit level, causing it to sit on the tips of the center catcher. Depending on the truck, you may need to lift the front end for it to sit right.

Edit: looking over the photos again, I take that back. Is it only sitting on the one center catcher? If so, then either it is misbent as @Western1 said or, much more likely, someone caught something while plowing and bent the center piece. A dead-on front facing pic with the wings in the straight blade position will say for sure.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plow really hasn’t been used as far as I know.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

nesons12 said:


> I've been out six times since I've adjusted the plow and still notice on some occasions when I push snow off to the sides at the bottom of driveways the blade still digs in. Any other suggestions?


You have to consider the geometry. I no big word. But when your doing the end of the drive your truck is usually higher or lower than the plow. This can make that center piece dig in just like when it was adjusted properly.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

It might be worth mentioning to the OP anyway. The ballast must be in the bed when making these adjustments. That was the big thing I read in the instructions. 
Applicable to the other guy in as much as adding ballast will raise the front some.


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Plow really hasn't been used as far as I know.


No I swiped use seen the gouge and parked it


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

More pics?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Comparison


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

My back up plow. Has about 4 hours of plowing on it. Setup properly.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pictures are taken when in straight position.


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western1 said:


> Pictures are taken when in straight position.


 I was at the dealer again today after visiting another dealer who told me looked like It may be bent on the inside Cutting blade.
After telling me they were going to replace the 2 pieces on the inside they grind it down said it solved the problem. I got in put in scoop and drove backwards it grooved his parking lot.
He spoke with a representative and got nowhere.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

After telling me they were going to replace the 2 pieces on the inside they grind it down said it solved the problem.
Make sure all of this is documented!!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

It didn’t solve the problem obviously!


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Running it forward only all positions today in a lot


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

Western1 said:


> It didn't solve the problem obviously!


Lightened it a bit forward but still grooves backwards


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

“The parking Lot Wrecker”... Batman’s new arch-nemesis.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

If you didn't hit anything your only time out with it, the driver's side center edge was delivered bent, and now it's a fang.
Provided it's still under warranty, I'd either push to have the dealer take care of it quickly, or be willing to sign off that my repairs wouldn't affect the warranty and order new center edges for me. Then I'd bend the driver's side center edge back where it's supposed to be, scrub it a little bit going forward, check it, bend more if necessary, go plow.


----------



## Dennymaze67 (Feb 16, 2021)

the Suburbanite said:


> If you didn't hit anything your only time out with it, the driver's side center edge was delivered bent, and now it's a fang.
> Provided it's still under warranty, I'd either push to have the dealer take care of it quickly, or be willing to sign off that my repairs wouldn't affect the warranty and order new center edges for me. Then I'd bend the driver's side center edge back where it's supposed to be, scrub it a little bit going forward, check it, bend more if necessary, go plow.


Unfortunately we're in a storm now hopefully Monday I'm gonna pull.off piece by piece and check them. The entire blade that is.and then I can line the plow straight put on a level where the blade attaches and see if that's bent
Dealers worthless then I'm gonna order the edges and cutting blades from winter. Hate to spend another 900.00 but it will never have issues again with them parts. So frustrating Western basically says thanks for the money now fu


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dennymaze67 said:


> I was at the dealer again today after visiting another dealer who told me looked like It may be bent on the inside Cutting blade.
> After telling me they were going to replace the 2 pieces on the inside they grind it down said it solved the problem. I got in put in scoop and drove backwards it grooved his parking lot.
> He spoke with a representative and got nowhere.


I'm confused - #1, that center catcher kit had to cost less than whatever time the dealer spent grinding that down but thats irrelevant. 
#2, if the piece was that far off from the factory, no one at any point noticed prior to you taking possession of and using the plow that the pieces in the middle didn't line up, didn't sit flat, and left a huge gap?

Were you not able to get that forward facing straight blade photo that was requested?


----------

